# My Little Workshop...WIP



## PeteG (1 Aug 2013)

After a very long wait, and as long as it doesn't pour down, the new roof will be going on Thursday afternoon. I started clearing space weekend before last, taking lots of junk down to the tip.
There was some old wooden shelving and metal racking the previous house owner must have built 30-40 years ago. The garage is an old pillar and post, and whilst it is a little tired looking,
it's very sound. You can see day light through the roof in a couple of places, but the floor has always remained dry. That was until last weekend. Hopefully some mastic/sealant should put it right.
Last weekend I decided to be a little brutal with other items, determind to have as much working space as possible. I photographed two bikes, a bike stand, clothes rails, dumbbells, and camera bag
I'd bought in the mid 90's. I put everything on Gumtree, and by Sunday night the lot had gone. All collected by the buyers, except the clothes railes which I delivered for a young couple not more than a mile away.

Monday afternoon I receive a text message saying the roof will be fitted Wednesday or Thursday. I rush home from work and head straight for the garage, armed with a good brew and a packet of Jammy Dodgers. 
First thing on the list is to remove all the old wiring, sockets and light switches, but leaving two sockets, one for the freezer and the other for any electric tools that may be required. There's also four, 
four foot long fluorescent lights which are suspended on poles resting on the metal "A" frames, and one really heavy light being held up on chains. Four of the ligts are taken down leaving one was a work light.
The next job is cleaning the rusty "A" frames, which I'd planned to do with a pneumatic angle grinder fitted with a round wire brush. I bought the angle grinder with the money from the camera bag and clothes rails.
Twenty minutes in and the bloody thing stopped working! It had been oiled, and I was working at the correct PSI, but all the life in it had left. Plan "B"...Out came the grit blaster and a bag of kiln dried sand. 
This is another first for me, never used one before, and I won't be using one again, as tonight, that bloody thing stopped working too. I'd only been an hour since I'd taken the angle grinder back to Machine Mart. 
Still, it's all good fun, I was covered in all manner of nasties including a lot of dead spiders and cob webs that we blown or blasted out of all the nooks and crannies...I doubt I'll have time to paint the "A" frames before
the roof goes up, but at least they are now a little cleaner. I was planning on spraying them, but as the spray gun is also from Machine Mart, I have my doubts. I'll have a go and hope for the best.

Here's a few images to get the ball rolling, and hopefully I'll have some of the new roof later on today.


----------



## devonwoody (1 Aug 2013)

Don't forget the test match today in Manchester, perhaps things will be delayed. Hope you have better electrics in mind!


----------



## PeteG (1 Aug 2013)

No interest in cricket, far too many other things to waste time on thankfully 

So far today...The old roof has come off, and the power supply [Highlighted in Red] has come down, this is going underground, or under the paving slabs.





The first boards have gone up...Insulated boards are going on top of these, with the roof follow. Although the roof hasn't turned up yet! Should've been ready to collect at 8.30 am. 
Fingers crossed it doesn't rain, or the old roof will have to go back up!


----------



## wallace (1 Aug 2013)

Looks like a very useable space how big? What is the new roof made from, those 'A' frames look a little weedy, are they upto the job of holding the new roof.


----------



## PeteG (1 Aug 2013)

Hello Wallace...It's 19' long and a little over 9' wide. It's going to be insulated and boarded on the inside, so finished inside working width should be 8'6", may be a little more.
The "A" frames are pretty solid, there are five intotal. They've run 3 x 2 the full length and screwd chipboard to the 3x2, with insulated boards fastened to the chipboard.
The insulated boards are 25mm think with foil to both sides. These will be going inside as well.

And on top of everything else, will be this lovely Green box profile.





The roof didn't turn up until 4pm, so they did haven't time to fit it today. Lets hope it doesn't rain tonight!


----------



## wallace (2 Aug 2013)

Good stuff, I like that box profile sheet stuff. I used it on my workshop when I first built it, I did the silly thing of just using the sheet with no insulation (hammer) After the first winter it got insulated and boarded.


----------



## PeteG (2 Aug 2013)

Hello Wallace  Orginally I was after the Spanish Tiled effect, more for the way it looked with our lass in mind, as she'll see more of the outside than I will when she's planting and pruning! But I do like the Box Profile, especially in Green  

As you'll see in the photograph the roof is now up. There's a few jobs over the weekend I need to do before the lads come back on Monday. There's a few areas I need to seal, and the garage wall needs painting.
I bought some masonry paint in Lidls' a few months back, White or Beige, so I went for the Beige. I bought new gutters this afternoon, so I need to paint the boards they will be attached to.





The door arrived about 4pm, hopefully this wil be fitted on Monday. It's a steel door and frame with a fourteen point locking sytsem. As you'll see in the second photograph it's slightly damaged.
Nothing too serious, the architrave suffered a little knock intransit. The doors are normally £300.00, but for the amount of work I wanted at the price I wanted to pay, the lad did say the door would 
be damaged, and only once it was delivered, would we know what the damage was.


----------



## No skills (2 Aug 2013)

That will sort out in a few minutes with a hammer n dolly, out of interest what make is the door?

If it relies on a euro cylinder in the lock get the best one you can find - some of the cheaper ones are terrible.

I'm quite envious of the speed of your build, taken me nearly two years to re-roof mine #-o


----------



## wallace (3 Aug 2013)

That's a posh door, what machines are you having inside when finished?


----------



## PeteG (3 Aug 2013)

No skills":2zals48p said:


> That will sort out in a few minutes with a hammer n dolly, out of interest what make is the door?
> 
> If it relies on a euro cylinder in the lock get the best one you can find - some of the cheaper ones are terrible.
> 
> I'm quite envious of the speed of your build, taken me nearly two years to re-roof mine #-o




Hello No Skills. The company is called "Securadoor", not sure of the lock type to be honest. You get six keys with it,
two blue ones for the fitters which become redundant as soon as you use one of the black keys. I know it's heavy,
takes two to carry it. 
I've been waiting about two years, we moved in on the 12th August 2011. A garage revamp company came round in January
and quoted £1500 for the roof, PVC cladding on the front and a new door. The lad doing the job has boarded and insulated
the roof, supplied the roof and door, and he's going to clad the front in PVC, and then board and insulate the inside. All for £1200,
but he is a very old family friend so I reckon he's given me a good price. 
He's building a new door frame on Monday, so hopefully when I get in from work the door should be in place and the front will be finnished.
Pictures to follow.


----------



## PeteG (3 Aug 2013)

wallace":1z2b0kx3 said:


> That's a posh door, what machines are you having inside when finished?



I have a few handtools, circular saw, planner, drills, router, the two big items will be my mitre saw and compressor.
I'm saving up for a table saw at the moment. Had a chat with a lad called Jim from Woodford a few weeks back, 
he reckons the new Excaliber range will be in towards the end of this month, may be early next. 
I'm hoping to get something along the lines of this little beauty, the TC10RAS. After that, I have a bandsaw and planner/thicknesser
on the wish list, but I'll have to wait a while for one those.


----------



## No skills (5 Aug 2013)

For supply and fit that's not bad at all, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## PeteG (5 Aug 2013)

I managed to get a couple of hours in on Saturday and Sunday. Painted the boards for the gutters, and underneath the overhang on both sides. I also had to clear up the debris left over from last week to keep
our lass happy. So in between a trip to the tip, and clearing the gutters out around the car port, I didn't have time to finish painting the outside before rain stopped play. But as you can see, the door is in and the front has been clad. In my excitement last week, I didn't pay any attention to which way the door opened, taking it for granted the hinges were on the left. It now makes sense why the lad wanted to fit it back to front, or inside out! Still, I think it looks bloody marvellous  Boarding the inside is next, as soon as we've managed to stop the leaks. Once the gutters are in place it will help, but not solve the problem. 
I ordered new lights yesterday from Wilkinson's, 6 x 4 foot fluorescents with 36 Watt tubes, these will fit nicely in between the "A" frames. It's going to be bright and loaded with double metal clad sockets :lol: . 
I'm well chuffed at the moment, and itching to get in there and start building a bench, and stuff! (hammer)


----------



## No skills (5 Aug 2013)

Its normally harder to break into an inward opening door than an outward opening door, so there is a plus side. Why is the new roof leaking?


----------



## PeteG (5 Aug 2013)

No skills":3nbhcnh7 said:


> Its normally harder to break into an inward opening door than an outward opening door, so there is a plus side. Why is the new roof leaking?



It's not the roof, I hope not anyway. It's getting in at the base, just a bit frustrating when it's been bone dry these past two years. I forget sometimes it is a garage and only sits 
on the foundations. It should be sorted in a few days with a bit of luck...I think the lad doing the work was planning on boarding out tomorrow. Don't think he wants or can afford
to spend too much more time on this.


----------



## No skills (5 Aug 2013)

Ah ok, good luck.


----------



## Glenrob (7 Aug 2013)

G'day Pete (and other Forum members.)

This is my first post here and I just wanted to congratulate you on what you've achieved in building (or renovating) your shed. There's nothing like having your own place to retreat to and creating sawdust to your heart's content.
BTW, I hate referring to our own personal little 'dogboxes' as "shops" If I ever told my missus I was just going out to the shop, she'd hit me with a shopping list for bread and milk before I could even blink....lol.
All the best mate and good luck with your shed. I hope to meet more of my UK wood working brothers in time.

Cheers,
Bob from Oz.


----------



## devonwoody (7 Aug 2013)

Welcome to a member from Oz. I recall I think passing through Goulburn 10 year ago, was it not an old Australian railway centre?


----------



## Glenrob (7 Aug 2013)

devonwoody":15fz2orf said:


> Welcome to a member from Oz. I recall I think passing through Goulburn 10 year ago, was it not an old Australian railway centre?



Yes it was actually. Great memory you have there. I've only been here for 7 years now. Initially there were a few old buildings when we bought this place, but I've since built a steel frame kit home and added it to the small original house that we used until I started to get this new house up and habitable.

The first pic I saw of this place on line was of an old delapidated run down house (not the liveable house) that was obviously the first dwelling built here. It was a real horror inside ...... black from floor to ceiling from the soot. They (first owners) must have had an open fire right on the timber floor! I don't know how they managed it but the house never caught fire though there was a decent hole burnt into the floor where the "stove/heater" was situated. It took me nearly a year before I could be bothered to do anything with that old house other than just chuck my stuff in through the door and close it back up again.

I always saw that building as being my wood working shed from day one. So eventually with the help of my mates it has been extended in dribs and drabs over the years to where it's now almost complete, but can we ever say our sheds are finished tho? :roll: 
I've got plenty of progress pics I can post if anyone's interested enough to see my run down old 'man cave'.

I'm lucky I guess because we're on a 70 acre property with all the room in the world to expand and the big bonus is that the local councils here don't care what you build or where just as long as it's not another separate habitable dwelling. 
I've tried to offer my place to help anyone who doesn't have land to grow vege gardens ( ala Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall and his River Cottage) and even to the local schools for the kids to get involved in farming, but no-one wants to take advantage of my offers.

Anyhow, I'll stop rambling on for now. I'm looking forward "meeting" more or my "Pom" cousins (no disrespect intended). My grandparents were British and my mother re-married a lovely Scotsman who has sadly passed on.

Cheers chaps,
Bob (your 'convict cousin' from the down under Colony..... #-o )


----------



## thick_mike (7 Aug 2013)

Bob, welcome! We're always interested in pics of sheds! Why not start a thread?


----------



## thick_mike (7 Aug 2013)

Pete, I'm guessing you've had great weather for finding leaks over the past few days!


----------



## devonwoody (7 Aug 2013)

Rob if you visit this link we can continue the post above.

to-glenrob-t72381.html


----------



## PeteG (7 Aug 2013)

Glenrob":37rswoi9 said:


> G'day Pete (and other Forum members.)
> 
> This is my first post here and I just wanted to congratulate you on what you've achieved in building (or renovating) your shed. There's nothing like having your own place to retreat to and creating sawdust to your heart's content.
> BTW, I hate referring to our own personal little 'dogboxes' as "shops" If I ever told my missus I was just going out to the shop, she'd hit me with a shopping list for bread and milk before I could even blink....lol.
> ...




Much appreciated Bob, and welcome  I wasn't sure about calling it a workshop, with the best intentions I don't know how much work I'll be doing in there. Especially if/once I have an internet connection!
It's referred to the shed at home, our lass even bought me a nice mug and matching plaque, although for the life of me I can't find the plaque.

I have to say, and for as much as I love watching Mr.Fearnley-Whittingstall, if I had 70 acres, the shed would be a fishing lodge :wink:


----------



## PeteG (7 Aug 2013)

thick_mike":1p46ss8u said:


> Pete, I'm guessing you've had great weather for finding leaks over the past few days!



Thankfully Mike, it's all nice and dry again at the moment  . The gutters are up on both sides, but I'll wait and see what the next downpour brings.
With a bit of luck, touch wood and fingers crossed, it'll be OK!


----------



## PeteG (7 Aug 2013)

I bumped in to the lad who's been doing all work in the local supermarket tonight. But as I went straight from work, I had know idea what to expect once at home. "It's all done" he said, "And we've finished painting the outside for you as well"...I was gobsmacked when I got in, absolutely chuffed to bits. Had a quick sweep up and grabbed a couple of piccies. The walls have been insulated and finnished in ply, except around the door where he used chipboard...The painting starts tomorrow night, and after that's out of the way I can get the sparky in. Hopefully on Saturday, I can build a bench!


----------



## No skills (7 Aug 2013)

Good for you. Think I'd paint the walls either end and varnish the ply on the sides.


----------



## MARK.B. (7 Aug 2013)

Nice transformation from a old garage into a good size workshop,will you be making any large pieces ?.


----------



## riclepp (7 Aug 2013)

Ah, I see the rut has started. Your wife has alraeady got the chest freezer in there. Who know's what is next. Looking a fine workshop though


----------



## Glenrob (8 Aug 2013)

Thanks again guys for you kind welcomes. Before I go any further I wanted to 'clear the air' so to speak about a problem I have ; this is something I generally keep under my hat, I suffer badly from Depression, but have found some solace in woodworking and the people who are likewise involved in the same hobby. So far the impression I've gotten from the people of this Forum is one of friendship and companionship.

I wanted to get this out in the open from the start so that if my mindset seems to alter no matter how minor, I wanted to apologise beforehand as upsetting anyone by my words or actions is something I hope will not happen here. I am not after sympathy, just a little understanding should something I do or say is out of order. Hopefully this will be the last time I'll need to mention this insipid condition and be able to carry on regardless.

Now where was I? #-o . Oh yeah....our sheds. Pete, yours is really taking shape and looks fantastic. I know you'll have many happy and productive hours there in the future. I read earlier when I first joined this site of a chap who was happy in his 7'x7' place after his family took over the place he thought was going to be his. I have nothing but absolute admiration for him being happy with 'his lot' and it seemed he was determined to make the very best of his limited resourses. On the other end of the scale is this guy from the USA who built his "shop (there's that word again) from the ground up. In all he ended up with a building that has 1344 sq ft of internal space! 
Now I don't mean to belittle someone who can and has achieved his ultimate workshop, but I think those who make do with their lot, are ultimately happier in themselves because YOU made it happen and YOU did it YOUR way and it is those people I truly admire.

Anyhow here is the link I promised. Also thank you to DW for that link and I hope I can make use of it soon so I can show you my little part of my world.
I just tried to d/l this link as an active one but wasn't allowed for so reason so unfortunately you'll have to cut and paste it. Sorry for that.

Ok, more bad news when I tried to submit my post I was told I don't have permission to post links or page references. Do worry tho, I'll find a way to get it to you somehow.

Cheers guys and girls,
Bob


----------



## PeteG (8 Aug 2013)

No skills":1zakv789 said:


> Good for you. Think I'd paint the walls either end and varnish the ply on the sides.



I've been thinking of adding colour, but to start with I'm going to paint, or should I say spray everything white. Haven't used a spray gun before, hopefully it will be fun
and not too difficult. I bought some liquid plastic paint for the floor from Lidl a while back, choice of colour was Grey or Light Grey. A cousin has a tin of Red as backup. 



MARK.B.":1zakv789 said:


> Nice transformation from a old garage into a good size workshop,will you be making any large pieces ?.



I'll add some before and after shots in a few days, need to tidy up around the outside first. Once I'm up and running there's a few jobs around the house I need to do.
There's a really manky cupboard built in to an alcove in the bedroom, this needs replacing or at least some nice doors making for it. I have a couple of radiator covers
planned, one is straight forward, the other will be more of a challenge. It's in the kitchen against a large blank wall, I'd like to build something along the lines of a Welsh Dresser.
Perhaps the biggest job will be the chimney breast in the living room. I want to build units on both sides with the TV in the middle, but looking as though it is built in, rather than
hanging on the wall. I'd have to put something together in Photoshop to explain, it's all in my mind at the moment!



riclepp":1zakv789 said:


> Ah, I see the rut has started. Your wife has alraeady got the chest freezer in there. Who know's what is next. Looking a fine workshop though



Can't blame our lass for the freezer  I had a Cod fishing trip booked last year out of Whitby, bought the freezer believing I would fill it! I caught just the one, but cooked in home made
beer batter, and with chips from spuds our lass had grown =P~ you could still taste the sea! There again, I could have put too much salt on :lol:


----------



## PeteG (18 Aug 2013)

An update at last! I haven't been able to devote as much time as I'd hoped, but an hour or so after work each night and the inside is finally painted.
Tried using the spray gun last Sunday, nightmare! In the instructions, the guide line for diluting emulsion was 10-20%, I reckon I was nearer 60% 
before the first signs of paint left the gun. After 90 minutes or so I gave up and used the tried and tested method, roller and brush.
The first coat of plastic paint was applied to the floor on Wednesday night, the second coat on Thursday. Friday I had the night off, leaving a good 
48 hours drying time. 
I began moving a few tools in Saturday afternoon, and upon her return from the hairdressers, our lass was very happy to see the mitre saw and
compressor had finally vacated the kitchen, a long with several items from the dining room, and the living room, and the spare room. Some how,
the house just deosn't feel the same anymore! No doubt, I'll also be asked to remove my fishing tackle to the shed as well  
Sunday I'm planning to make a start on the bench. Nothing fancy at the moment, just need something I can work from. It suddenly dawned on me this
afternoon, I may be spending more time over the coming weeks organising, building cupboards and stands than actually doing any of the jobs I'd
planned to do once I had somewhere to do them from. 
Here's a couple of before and after shots, and It's very white as you can see. Our lass reckons it's the kind of place the "Ice Truck Killer" from
the series "Dexter" would use, especially with the freezer to hand!


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Aug 2013)

What a transformation, brilliant.


----------



## Reggie (18 Aug 2013)

That looks like a great workspace, plenty of ceiling space for storing fishing rods


----------



## wallace (18 Aug 2013)

Very impressed Pete, one piece of advice is when making places to store your tools I have found it best not to have shelves but have cupboards because after awhile things on shelves get covered in dust so everytime you go for something you get a face full. Also drawers are much better for storing stuff. Just something I've noticed whilst re doing my shed for the umpteenth time.
Mark


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Aug 2013)

wallace":3k1xcxv9 said:


> I have found it best not to have shelves but have cupboards because after awhile things on shelves get covered in dust



Definitely, it's on my 'must do' list.


----------



## PeteG (19 Aug 2013)

Reggie":2eueyu7c said:


> That looks like a great workspace, plenty of ceiling space for storing fishing rods



Hello Reggie...I might have to put a few drain pipes up there to store the rods in, wouldn't want them getting covered in dust and cobwebs  
although a few of them are looking that way at the moment. 



wallace":2eueyu7c said:


> Very impressed Pete, one piece of advice is when making places to store your tools I have found it best not to have shelves but have cupboards because after awhile things on shelves get covered in dust so everytime you go for something you get a face full. Also drawers are much better for storing stuff. Just something I've noticed whilst re doing my shed for the umpteenth time.
> Mark



Hello Mark...  I have one BIG cupboard planned againt the back wall, mainly to keep none workshop items out of sight. But there will be a shelved unit for paint tins and the like.
I had a thought of building large draws on runners, but decided for shelves and large plastic containers. Haven't really planned the layout as yet for the rest, will probably
bumble along for a while and hope everything falls in to place. 
I had planned on putting the mitre saw on a wheeled cabinet. Had it set up on the Workmate this afternoon, it takes up so much space in terms of depth, I may opt for the Bosch
wheeled stand so the mitre saw is upright when not in use. Probably should have bought something more suitable for my needs, and not desires #-o

I began work on my bench this afternoon, plans supplied courtesy of Kreg. The frame is complete although a little naked, and I have an urge to paint it RED  
The top although not attached is made up of two 4' x 2' hardwood ply sheets, 18mm each. I'll glue and screw these together on Monday night, and fit the bottom shelf.
This is the bench from which everything else shall be created (hammer) :lol:


----------

